# JTextArea clear!



## Christian76 (11. Jun 2007)

Hi,

ich versuche bei einer bereits beschriebene JTextArea alle Werte wieder zu löschen.

Versuche dies über


```
JTextArea.removeAll();
```
 
klappt aber nicht!!

habt Ihr einen Tipp.

Gruß

Christian


----------



## Tobias (11. Jun 2007)

Die removeAll() ist ja eine von Container ererbte Methode, die dazu dient, die Kinder eines Containers zu entfernen - die isses also nicht. Hab jetzt auf die Schnelle keine clear() oder so gefunden, aber mittels JTextArea#getDocument()#remove(0, JTextArea#getDocument()#length()-1) solltest du auch zum Ziel kommen können.

mpG
Tobias


----------



## Guest (11. Jun 2007)

dank dir, habs ein bischen umgestellt, dann hats geklappt.


----------



## Gast (11. Jun 2007)

warum so schwer, wenn es auch einfach geht?

setText("");


----------



## Tobias (11. Jun 2007)

Ach, komm, die einfachen Lösungen werden doch radikal überbewertet!    :shock:  :lol: 

mpG
Tobias


----------

